# Finishing That Special Project



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

I realize this is a site about routers and I did use my router for several steps of my project -BUT - my question is to draw on the wealth of wood finishes you have used.

I am finishing two display units for my grandsons' karate belts. They look like three foot tall trophies with gold medals mounted on top. The belts they have earned in the past are wrapped around the units to show what they have already accomplished.

The tops and bases are made from knotty pine and there are five long dowels in the centre of each which are some kind of hardwood.

Any experiences or thoughts you have about finishing the pine and hardwood would be greatly appreciated. :thank_you2:


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I personally like crystalex by sico found at rona building centers..latex..easy cleanup..hard finish...real nice in gloss on pine...my personal opinion


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Peter 

I just tried a new product for the cabinets I made out of hickory and really like it. 

You can view my post entitled Home Renovation.

The finished I used is a water based varathane. Easy to apply and dries in 2 hours @ 70 degrees.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Unless what you use says otherwise, it is probably a good idea to use a sealer on the pine first. Almost all the clear finishes I've used have recommended it and many will specify which one they suggest will go with their finish.

Come to think of it, you didn't say you were going with a clear finish. If you go with paint use this first. Zinsser® B-I-N® 2 Primer Stain Blocker - Odor Sealer Product Page


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Been using nothing but Titebond II wood glue lately, thinned 50/50 with water, usually about 3-4 coats, brushed on. I like it, gives sort of an amberish finish.


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for your ideas. One of the things I noticed about our forum is the wealth of pics of impressive projects created by our members. I had been in the same old rut of sand, stain, and apply a couple of coats of varathane. This helps me broaden my scope of finishes.

Thanks again.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Selwyn Senior said:


> Many thanks for your ideas. One of the things I noticed about our forum is the wealth of pics of impressive projects created by our members. I had been in the same old rut of sand, stain, and apply a couple of coats of varathane. This helps me broaden my scope of finishes.
> 
> Thanks again.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh it is a slippery slope Peter...

I just used a Rockler product, Maloof Poly/oil on a cherry rocker build and was absolutely pleased with how it turned out. And like the product Dan mentioned, 
easy as pie to apply. so many finishes, so little time


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh it is a slippery slope Peter...
> 
> I just used a Rockler product, Maloof Poly/oil on a cherry rocker build and was absolutely pleased with how it turned out. And like the product Dan mentioned,
> easy as pie to apply. so many finishes, so little time


Bill

I've added Maloof Poly to my new list. Thanks.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh it is a slippery slope Peter...
> 
> I just used a Rockler product, Maloof Poly/oil on a cherry rocker build and was absolutely pleased with how it turned out. And like the product Dan mentioned,
> easy as pie to apply. so many finishes, so little time


How true there are great products out there but with people piping in here we can narrow the search in a hurry.


----------



## twehr (Mar 18, 2014)

*Sounds like...*



JOAT said:


> Been using nothing but Titebond II wood glue lately, thinned 50/50 with water, usually about 3-4 coats, brushed on. I like it, gives sort of an amberish finish.


... what pen turners do - they use CA (Super) Glue to give a super hard glossy finish to their pens. But since I don't do much pen turning, I had not thought of using a glue as a finish for other projects.

I'll be giving this a test very soon. I'm interested in seeing how hard and durable the finish is.

Thanks for the tip!

tim


----------

